# Looking for meet friends in Nea Makri, Attiki



## tara404 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just read my thread title and realised that is terrible English, sorry but I cannot work out how to change it!
I have just moved to Nea Makri from England about 2 months ago and would love to meet up with anyone in the area for a drink and a chat.


----------

